# Smitty natural fork



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well...Chief Shot in the Foot got me to thinking after seeing his latest natural forks and I just had to give it a try for the fun of it. Spent a few hours to make it look better for show and tell on the forum.














Tex-Shooters bands shoot real smooth on it too.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice work Smitty. What kind of wood? What is it finished with? JT


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in apple tree country here in Penrose Colorado, so I found a nice looking small fork on our apple tree this last winter and cut it from the tree. It has been sitting on a shelf in the house until today when I decided to bring something to the forum for show and tell. I just dipped it in shellac for a finish and that was that. I guess I'm kinda impatient about waiting for stuff to dry so I always use stuff that dries very quickly. I stripped the bark last winter to let it dry quicker. It's pretty small, but shoots very nice with Bills' bands on it.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. It looks great. Jt


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OhOh, know you will be looking at every tree as you drive down the road. Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice one I like it, i do like the look of them bands as well, I dont see trees i see catapults, I'm the same quick drying varnish, and i always try them out first before i finish them, 
cheers jeff


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice one Smitty. I lived out in Deertrail for 2 years. I spent 18 months working on the new airport. That winter the frost went in the ground 5 feet and caused us a lot of grief. I don't miss the winters. But I do miss Co.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice little flip, smitty. Little naturals like that fit the pocket nicely and are a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a nice looking little natural.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife came home from work and saw my apple slingshot and said "ooh, that's mine!", so now it is in her purse with a little ammo. So... I just had to go out and look for a replacement and came home with some unknown wood and a new infection from a different form of the virus from slingshotatitufus. I think this form of the virus is possibly carried over the internet and is primarily transfered from host to host by specific forums. This seems to be a global scale infection of unknown size with no known cure. My best advice is to be very careful which forums you visit on the web if you want to stay free of infection from slingshotatitufus. I don't think it is airborne or transferable by bodily fluids.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

_Super_ job on that natural, smitty! Ya done good!

I keep looking for natural forks while I'm out 'n about, but all I can find here are worthless little spindly _twigs_ from these tiny L.A. suburban trees along parkways?! And we've got bazillions of valuable Canary-Island Palms -- but they only have palm _leafs_... So the next time we're driving across to Vegas or Laughlin, _esposa_ and I may have to keep an eye out for "desert" wood like Wingshooter has mentioned?! Anyway, still looking!











smitty said:


> My wife came home from work and saw my apple slingshot and said "ooh, that's mine!", so now it is in her purse with a little ammo...


BTW, I'm not so sure giving *my* wife a catty and ammo would be a good idea?!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I can run away fast enough if I see her taking it out of her purse with "that look" in her eye! Ha! I think I'm just going to have fun with these naturals and not take it too seriously. Just carve on them when I'm in the mood and see what I come up with. Seems like a great way to have something to do whenever I have the time and mood to be creative. Sure would like to be able to come up with one that looks as good as Static Punk's and Wing Shooter's do. Even something close would be nice. Maybe I need to get a wood burner. I do have soldering guns and irons if I could find, or file, a tip to use.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, I saw that drawn artwork on the natural by statikpunk! Very nice.

The "perfect" natural for me is going to have a wide fork. I'll know it's the right one when I see it!


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I love natural forks the more wonky shaped the better. I have three I am working on now a maple, black walnut, and a beech. For me its fun each time to find the design within the wood and then learning how to shot it. LIek you mentioned Smitty, I can sit for hours with my knives working away, very relaxing for me.


----------

